# RES napping



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Heh... My red ear likes to nap in the water most of the time but sometimes he uses a rock in his tank as a pillow. It's way too cute to see them nap.










Red ear is a male who is about the size of a soup plate and is a picky eater, so his shell isn't as good as it could be  He also escapes routinely which causes some scrapes on his shell. He gets small infections in them even though I do 100% water changes in the tank once a week and filter the darn thing like crazy. lol


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Nice Turtle! Better find him a mate!

and got a full shot?!?

^^


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

are you crazy? He needs a mate like I need a hole in my head. LOL I've never seen such an abused animal in the pet trade in my life. I got him because some jerk didn't want him anymore and threatened to cook him and this 12 inch female if I didn't take him.

Sadly I didn't have the room for the girl... but I took that little guy when he was a baby. So who knows what happened to her. :/ eaten, thrown into some pond where she will out compete any natives that we might actually still have?...

Noway would I breed him or find him a 'friend' He doesn't get along with other turtles very well anyways, he tries to screw my male yellow slider lol

Sorry.... But its a very touchy subject for me. lol


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Yeah it is sad how people like the turtles when they are young but when they get older most people don't have the time or space for them. 
Nice looking red eared slider.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Very cute 

I agree 100% They are abused like no tomorrow. I am sad now when i see how the painted turtles and a few more are becoming just the same as the RES in the trade. These people have to be stopped.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Maybe this ???

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?p=75910#post75910

cute girl!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

long claws +longish tail = male. Already have two  Full house.


----------

